# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الخطبه من منظور قانون الاحوال الشخصية السوداني

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سوف نتناول موضوع الخطبه وفقا لماجاء في قانون الاحوال الشخصيه السوداني ومرجع الممارسه العمليه للدكتور مولانا ازهري شرشاب علي النحو التالي 
الخطبة 
تعريف الخطبة : 
الخطبة هي طلب الرجل يد إمرأة معينة للتزوج بها والتقدم اليها أو الي ذويها ببيان حالة ومفاوضتهم في أمر العقد ومطالبه ومطالبهم بشأنه . 
وعرفها قانون الأحوال الشخصية في المادة (7) منه بأنها: ( الخطبة هي وعد بالزواج في المستقبل ويدخل في حكمها قراءة الفاتحة وتبادل الهدايا وماجري به عرف معتبر شرعاً ).
موانع الخطبة :
نص قانون الاحوال الشخصية في المادة (8) علي ( تمنع خطبة المرأة المحرمة حرمة مؤيدة أو مؤقته ). 
وقد نص القانون في المواد (15) الي (19) شاملة علي المحرمات علي التأبيد والمحرمات علي التأقيت . فلا يجوز خطبة إمرأة إلا اذا كانت صالحة في الحال لأن تكون زوجة , فلا تصح خطبة ذات الزوج ولا المعتدة من طلاق رجعي لاعن طريق التصريح أو التعريض لأنها زوجة حكماً طالما أنها في العدة . ولاتجوز خطبة المطلقة طلاقاً بائناً قبل إنتهاء عدتها . أما المعتدة من وفاة فتجوز خطبتها تعريضاً . والفرق بين التعرض والتصريح , هو أن يذكر في التصريح لفظاً يدل علي إرادة الخطبة من غير إحتمال لسواها , والتعريض ذكر الخطبة بلفظ يحتمل الخطبة ويحتمل غيرها ويكون ظاهراً سواها . 
إنتهاء الخطبة :
أورد قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأحوال التي تنتهي بها الخطبة في المادة (9) منه وهي :
أ/ العدول عنها من الطرفين أو من أحدهما .
ب/ وفاة أحد الطرفين .
ج/ عارض يحول دون الزواج .
آثار العدول عن الخطبة :
نصت الماة (10 ) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية علي :
(1/ اذا عدل أحد الطرفين عن الخطبة بغير مقتض فلا يسترد أي شئ مما أاهداه الي الآخر .
2/ اذا عدل أحد الطرفين عن الخطبة بمقتض . فيسترد ما أهداه إن كان قائماً أو قيمته يوم القبض إن أستهلك .
فقد يُقدِم مع الخطبة أو أثنائها بعض الهدايا أو جزءاً من المهر أو تُقدم المخطوبة نفسها لخطيبها بعض الهدايا . فإن كان المقدَم مهراً فإن للخاطب حق إسترداده لأن المهر حكم من أحكام الزواج ولم يتم الزواج , ويرد المهر بذاته إن وجد أو بمثله أو قيمته يوم القبض إن هلك أو أستهلك . وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (31) من القانون . واذا ما إشترت المرأة بهذا المهر جهازاً وعدل الخاطب فلها الخيار بين الرد نقداً أو ما يسـاويه من الجهاز وقت القبض .
أما لهدايا فإن كان العدول عن الخطبة له ما يبرره فله أن يسترد ما أهداه عيناً إن وجد وإلا فقيمته يوم القبض إن هلك أو أستهلك . وليس له أن يسترد شيئاً مما أهدي إن كان العدول عن الخطبة من غير مبرر .
فمثلاً اذا ثار نزاع بين الخطيب ومخطوبته وطالب الرجل بإسترداد ما دفعه عند الخطبة فتقيد دعوي رد مال خطبه قيمتها كذا ويحصل الرسم ولكن من هو المدعي عليه في هذه الدعوي ؟
هنا ينظر للقابض للمال فإذا كان هو الأب أو الجد وكانت الزوجة بكراً وكان القبض بلا إذن صريح منها فتقام الدعوي في مواجهتها هي لا في مواجهة الأب أو الجد لأن المرأة إن كانت بكراُ فإن قبض الأب أو الجد يكون قبضاً لها بلا إذن صريح منها بالقبض , ولأن قبضها قبض لهاحكماً فهو قبض وكالة . أما اذا كان القابض غير الأب أو الجد فتوجه الدعوي له .
واذا كانت المرأة ثيباً ولم تأذن بالقبض صراحة , تكون الدعوي علي القابض لا عليها , لأن المرأة إن كانت ثيباً أو كان القابض غير الأب أوالجد فلابد من الإذن الصريح بالقبض نيابة عنها .
فاذا أدعي عليه بأنه والد مخطوبته وقد خطب إبنته فلانة وسلمه أمتعة هي كذا وقيمتها كذا وذلك بغرض الزواج من إبنته المذكورة وقد رفض الزواج وعليه يطلب رد هذا المال إن وجد أو قيمته إن هلك أو أستهلك . هنا يجب علي المحكمة أن تستوضح المدعي عن صفة تقديم هذا المال هل هو جزء من المهر أم هدية , وهل المخطوبة بكر أم ثيب . إذ أن ما يقدم للخطبة إما أن يكون هدية فيأخذ حكم الهدايا وفق أحكام المادة (10) أو هو جزء من المهر فيُسترد وفق أحكام المادة (31) من القانون .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*حتي الان بلغ عدد االمشاهدين لهذا الموضوع 706  يبدو لي ان كل المشاهدين من العزابة  المرتبطين بخطبة ربنا يتتم  لهم علي خير
*

----------

